# paint and body



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

SOME OF THE JOBS LOW PRICES


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bump for the homie GT UP


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ErnLoC (Jun 25, 2011)

like how the cars come out where are you located in I.E. for i can take my car i have a 65 impala 4 door


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ErnLoC said:


> like how the cars come out where are you located in I.E. for i can take my car i have a 65 impala 4 door


ya in i.e ...... riverside


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

joe gets dwn.. paint patterns ,, 1 stage 2 stage 3 stage


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Bad ass work


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

Great work GT UP!!!!


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

* GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 

SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LET**S ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ErnLoC (Jun 25, 2011)

how far are you from perris or nuevo, i have my 4 door and it look really good no dent but of course it will still need to be body worked, can you give me an estimate on how much you charge to do the car, if you need pictures i will send you some...


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

What's a 2 stage black going for like in the first page for a similar car?
PM $


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

i can do any G body between 800 to 1300 depends how much bodywork it needs for a 2 stage body work paint and wet sand and buff.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

65ragrider said:


> i can do any G body between 800 to 1300 depends how much bodywork it needs for a 2 stage body work paint and wet sand and buff.


That's a great price ..


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Eliaschevy59 (Jul 7, 2012)

How much roughly would paint and body work on a 1964 impala ss run? Looking for original blue color


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bigtroubles1 said:


> That's a great price ..


Hell yeah


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

Please pm contact info. 
TTT!


----------



## david82 (Aug 6, 2012)

How much for patterns on a roof n sides of a 82 monte already prep n primer on top?


----------



## david82 (Aug 6, 2012)

Were painting it a lime green with a pearl with gold flakes


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

david82 said:


> How much for patterns on a roof n sides of a 82 monte already prep n primer on top?


Theyre never prep n primer


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Riverside (May 28, 2012)

Post up some more work youve done lately


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

:nicoderm:​ttt


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

500 for a pattern top candy solids or pearls


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ttt nice


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

My numer is 714-574-2956 joe


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Riverside (May 28, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

home boy does GOOD work...BUMP


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:nice


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

65ragrider said:


> View attachment 642579


super wet


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

What's up terry and jason


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump....from GT..IE


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

DASH BOARD FLAKED AND PAINTED COMING SOON


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*to the top *:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

87euro said:


> Bump....from GT..IE


post pictures


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*GT up...*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

b






its going down


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ACH]


----------



## mike_bfdr (Jul 16, 2008)

pm you


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Big Ups to the homie Joe from the I.E. GOODTIMES for taking on my Glasshouse, It's going all the way back to Tx repping for GOODTIMES...I don't know if he has any work out in Texas yet, but if not I will definitely let people know who painted this very well designed paint job.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks bro


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## mike_bfdr (Jul 16, 2008)

bump...... thanks for coming our on fri, i hope we can do business


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

im still waiting on you to do the body work on my regal..:420:


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

:rofl:


shoresmokesalot760 said:


> im still waiting on you to do the body work on my regal..:420:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Tyg mo


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Follow me on fb slow lane customs


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm looking at painting mine 63 soon stock color. What kind of paint do you use? pm me a price? Where by in Riverside?


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

oh and how long does it take you for a car to be painted?


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GM RIDER said:


> I'm looking at painting mine 63 soon stock color. What kind of paint do you use? pm me a price? Where by in Riverside?


Price depends on different factors but i can come to ur house and give u a quote.call me at 714-574-2956 joe


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GM RIDER said:


> oh and how long does it take you for a car to be painted?


Depending on how much work it needs lot of the cars i do are cars that been in shops for more than a year and people just pull them out and bring them to me.


----------



## nuevohouse (Oct 28, 2009)

can u paint my house patterns n flake


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------

